# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acute uitslag kin, kaak en hals na Dominicaanse Republiek

## hopeloos33

Hoi,

Ik ben 5 weken geleden een week op vakantie gegaan naar de Dominicaanse Republiek. Na een dag schaduw, zat mn hele gezicht (muv wangen, voorhoofd en neus) onder de jeukende pukkels en bultjes (sommige gevuld met vocht of een wit puntje). Ik heb vanaf daar gebeld met de huisarts in Nederland en die adviseerde na een duidelijke omschrijving, cortisone creme te smeren, hoed kopen en in de schaduw blijven. Nu 5 weken verder zit ik nog steeds onder en het lijkt erger te worden :-(

Na terugkomst hebben we praktisch alleen maar mooi weer gehad in Nederland. Bezoek aan dermatoloog afgelopen donderdag > ik kan niet thuisbrengen waar deze reactie nu vandaan komt. Probeer de volgende creme eens > iets tegen rosacea??? Helpt tot op heden niets.

Ik heb in mijn hele leven nooit puistjes gehad maar ik lijk nu, nb op mn 33e, wel een grindtegel....

9 juni heb ik een allergietest (dermatoloog denkt niet aan een allergische reactie, heb ik zelf om gevraagd)

Heeft iemand van jullie suggesties in welk hoek ik mijn probleem moet zoeken? Klinieken waar je goede ervaring mee hebt? Medicijnen die ik kan proberen? Mogelijke oorzaken waar ik aan kan denken?

Help me ajb ik word hier ECHT niet goed van......

Groetjes een hopeloos geval  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Oei, dit klinkt niet leuk!
Kan het niet van één of ander beestje komen???
Goed dat je die allergie-test hebt aangevraagd!!

Sterkte en succes, ik duim voor je!!!!
Hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt, ok?

Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Heb je creme met alleen cortison gekregen? Ik heb wel eens een creme met cortison en fucidin (antibiotica creme) gekregen tegen een ineens opgekomen exzeem in mijn gezicht, al dan niet door een allergische reactie. Dat hielp bij mij goed.

----------

